# walking girls in season!



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I know there have been a few threads posted in the past about when/where and if you should walk a bitch that is in season. Well today I came across the very situation as to why you should not walk a bitch in season in your local dog park!
I was coming to the end of my walk with my gang and could see something strange occuring a bit further along the path, so i got my lot on leads and carried on, as I got to where these people were I could see they were frantically trying to pull two dogs apart. I could see this pair had tied and advised the two very embarrased owners to leave them as if they tried to force them to part they will seriously hurt both of them. the owners agreed to this as they really did not have a clue what on earth was going on. luckily the two dogs were of a similar size and didnt appear to be distressed by what was going on, although the boy did keep falling off his lady and laying on his back on the floor, good Lord it looked painful, so I said that unless he was able to turn and stand under his own steam that the owner should keep putting him back on and support his boy until he had finished the job.
I asked the bitches owner how long she had been in season and he said she had had her 'period' ( bless he was so embarrassed) for about a week and a half, he had no clue that he should keep her in or atleast away from parks!!!! I have no idea how long those two men and their dogs ended up standing in that park waiting for the finish!!! I think they both went home very much wiser to the workings of dog biology and reproduction 

P.S for anyone wondering I did advise the bitches owner to get her straight to the vet for the mismate jab.
Poor dogs and what poor but silly owners. I am glad thought that it wasnt my un nuetered 7 month old pup that found her first, that would have taken some explaining!!!!!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh Karen although the situation is far from funny, I can just imagine these two blokes red with embarrasment. The mental image is too priceless. HOWEVER on a serious note, thank goodness you were there to offer advice. I didn't know you can get a mismate jab. I hope the man with the bitch follows your advice because it doesn't sound like he would be that clued up raising puppies either!! - If the deed was done successfully. What an awful situation to be in and I feel extremely sorry for the poor bloke who owned the male. If that was Nacho I would feel partly responsible even though i would know it wasn't mine or Nachos fault at all. xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I know Susie, I had a little giggle too although it is quite serious or could have been. All the other dogs were coming along and investigating what was going on, having a sniff and leaving them to it!
I did feel sorry for the male dogs owner too as he had seemed to have taken it upon himself as responsible for what was happening. I did tell him it wasnt his fault really and that the bitch should not have been out at this stage of her season, if it hadnt of been his dog I am sure someone else would have collared her before they got to the end of their walk. wooooopsie!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I really shouldn't laugh, but someone had fun on HIS walk today ... 

Seriously it could have been so different and one or both dogs could have got hurt, so pleased you were there to help and infor the owners Karen ... and you are totally right, bitch owners do need to take care when their girls are in season for this very reason.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You tell a funny tale.. on a more serious note at what age is an entire dog likely to try and mate...Ted is six months old...is he still too young to be thinking about such things. As you know he had a a 'go' a Gismo but that's was just more of a dominance thing at that age.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> You tell a funny tale.. on a more serious note at what age is an entire dog likely to try and mate...Ted is six months old...is he still too young to be thinking about such things. As you know he had a a 'go' a Gismo but that's was just more of a dominance thing at that age.


If the equipment is present then they are capable!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ted be a good boy for your daddy .. yep I agree with Karen, Colin the next few months could be interesting with Ted (only teasing) just keep him away from in season girls, he will be fine.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh God  

Would you advise not to go out at all at this stage then Karen? I know it's when they are most fertile. I did take Molly out but always on lead and in more remote areas although that doesn't always mean no dogs. I used to drive for miles looking for quiet walks then of course you'll meet another dog 
I couldn't go through a season again purely for this reason .. So limiting.

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm just trying to picture this as I think I'm a bit naive when it comes to the birds and bees in doggy world. If the male kept rolling on his back, was he still attached and the girl had to roll on her back too. Sorry, think I might be showing myself up here


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I had this conversation with my friend (a fourth year vet student) when Willow came into season as I really wasn't sure what to do and much of what I read online was unclear. She put it in a very straight forward way and asked me if I would feel comfortable dealing with the consequences. I decided I'd rather not put myself in that position so we stayed in for the best part of three weeks. Willow was fine with not going out and I had no worries about miss mating.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Julie it is amazing just how much they can move around! When they tie it is usual for the pair to turn back to back ( like a push-me-pull-you) and remain there for quite sometime. I think this boy was completely tired and bewildered by what was going on but luckily not panicking about the whole thing, girly remained just standing, so as painful and as uncomfortable as it looked with him laying on the floor still tied by his poor winkie, they seemed happy enough.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

whilst we are on this subject we are arent we  ollie 2 half tried to mount Millie 17 weeks last week when she had a bath and was all nice and clean ,i went mad it made me feel funny ,why do you think he did that and is it likely to happen again ? he is a bit randy at the moment he has been neutered . 
lynda xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Oh God
> 
> Would you advise not to go out at all at this stage then Karen? I know it's when they are most fertile. I did take Molly out but always on lead and in more remote areas although that doesn't always mean no dogs. I used to drive for miles looking for quiet walks then of course you'll meet another dog
> I couldn't go through a season again purely for this reason .. So limiting.
> ...


hi Mairi, I don't think I would risk it if I had a bitch, a determined and loose male dog will not be put off by much if he finds a lovely lady at the right point in her season,but it sounds like you were far more sensible than this girls owner.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lynda, now this I have seen before, I think it may be the fact that the freshly bathed puppy/dog smells different so the humping would be more dominant than randy, if you know what I mean


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i do know what you mean  i considered putting pethead in my bath to see if it has super powers  but i wont bother xx thanks jo


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Julie it is amazing just how much they can move around! When they tie it is usual for the pair to turn back to back ( like a push-me-pull-you) and remain there for quite sometime. I think this boy was completely tired and bewildered by what was going on but luckily not panicking about the whole thing, girly remained just standing, so as painful and as uncomfortable as it looked with him laying on the floor still tied by his poor winkie, they seemed happy enough.


WELL... I'm far more enlightened this evening  

Thanks for the education Karen 

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> i do know what you mean  i considered putting pethead in my bath to see if it has super powers  but i wont bother xx thanks jo


Now you have got me giggling ... 

Pet Head makes dogs and men hump lol ... oh I do have a naughty side


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Julie it is amazing just how much they can move around! When they tie it is usual for the pair to turn back to back ( like a push-me-pull-you) and remain there for quite sometime. I think this boy was completely tired and bewildered by what was going on but luckily not panicking about the whole thing, girly remained just standing, so as painful and as uncomfortable as it looked with him laying on the floor still tied by his poor winkie, they seemed happy enough.


I'm still having difficulty picturing this lol!

I've been thinking about seasons today as Honey is just so flirty with Biscuit and she's only 15 weeks! Is this normal? She's been like it from day 1! She is always slinking up to him and turning her bottom towards him. And the last couple of days, she has sidled up to him and put one leg over his face for him to smell her! We walked with a male 16 week cockapoo last week and my friend remarked on her behaviour with her male. Is this just instinctive behaviour or am I about to experience the world's youngest season!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I'm still having difficulty picturing this lol!
> 
> I've been thinking about seasons today as Honey is just so flirty with Biscuit and she's only 15 weeks! Is this normal? She's been like it from day 1! She is always slinking up to him and turning her bottom towards him. And the last couple of days, she has sidled up to him and put one leg over his face for him to smell her! We walked with a male 16 week cockapoo last week and my friend remarked on her behaviour with her male. Is this just instinctive behaviour or am I about to experience the world's youngest season!




Lol, I would be very surprised if she came in at her age!!! Flirty girl!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jane, your Honey is just a natural flirt lol and enjoying all the male attention, watch her at season time ... 

Regarding not be able to picture the mating thing, it is a bit strange how the dog and bitch just know what to do, although it can be quite different so I have been told and may need some human help and support lol, ok enough I think lol.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just had a quick peek on 'You Tube'........yes, I can picture it now!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you may be right Jo/Karen...last week Ted met a bitch in the park that was just about to come in to season (or so her owner said). She was on the lead and the owners other dog was not. I've never seen Ted so interested in another dog....he was like a magnet. Even when the owner had managed to get half way across the park as soon as I let Ted free he would gallop off after her...it's the only time I have never been able to call him back


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ted has a eye for the hot girls ... I wont invite you over when my girls are in season just in case  unless you want him to be a daddy


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Just had a quick peek on 'You Tube'........yes, I can picture it now!


Oh I don't know if I could bring myself to watch it  

Surely Miss Molly wouldn't engage in such likes   

And as for humans ' giving support ' !!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my mercy . . . I have read this with interest and a bit of humor! I already have Carley booked for the 1st week of December for a spay . . and after reading this I'm glad! ! I did see Carley very briefly grab him from behind one time and give a go for a second, then walk off. I was a little surprized . . Holy Cow Jane . . you do have a flirty girl! lol I will be glad when all thats over and done! Don't want to be a mummy again!! Or would that be Grandmummy??


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes she is very flirty!.....and I'm not sure when to spay......I am generally in the 'wait until they are mature' camp but not sure if I let her have a season if she's going to be out of control! Thankfully, Biscuit doesn't seem too interested in her! 

Biscuit met a female in season when he was 9 months and tried to hump her. The silly owner had taken her out off lead! Thankfully, it didn't get to the 'human support' stage! x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh I say I just had a peek at a film. Didn't realise they get tied and also that they can hurt each other.
I'm getting a girl but she will be spayed but good to know these things just in case.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol. Thought it was funny when this thread was next to 'a perfect fit' ...
Some bitches are definitely more flirty and up for it than others who don't want anything to do with rude dogs. We had a GSD bitch who was so desperate to find a mate she jumped over our 8ft garden wall... Fortunately I saw her as she got to the top of the wall and bolted out of the front door and caught her... she ended up spending her most fertile days of her season in a friend's isolation kennel (the friend ran a boarding kennels...) Sheba was spayed 3 months later, no way was I doing another of her seasons!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jane - Izzy used to do that to Phoebe, I think it is a submissive gesture.
Her season was really no big deal, we walked, on lead, in quiet areas and if it was safe to do so, she had a run on our beach (not many people around when it's pouring with rain and nearly dark!).

Just re-read this - I am totally in agreement with previous comments about not taking bitches out when in season, did not intend to undermine that, I was very careful and responsible and always put her straight on lead if anyone was around.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Interesting where these breeding dogs??? I know all rescues Are fix and breeders have it in their contracts to have the pups fixed at 6 months. Unless you have an agreement that you and the breeder will be using the dog as a breeder. Or you just buy "breeder" rights.. Of course of that's from a layman's point of view. 

I do know though we (my family) had a dog in the 1970's that was not fixed. One time I walk out side our trailer and saw "Ginger" our dog and another "local" dog was attached. My first though, yeepee puppies... Of course I was very young. LOL  Don't think I would want that now... That's why I plan on getting out pup fixed!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Puppies are not normally sold here with such a clause in a contract.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Interesting where these breeding dogs??? I know all rescues Are fix and breeders have it in their contracts to have the pups fixed at 6 months. Unless you have an agreement that you and the breeder will be using the dog as a breeder. Or you just buy "breeder" rights.. Of course of that's from a layman's point of view.
> 
> I do know though we (my family) had a dog in the 1970's that was not fixed. One time I walk out side our trailer and saw "Ginger" our dog and another "local" dog was attached. My first though, yeepee puppies... Of course I was very young. LOL  Don't think I would want that now... That's why I plan on getting out pup fixed!!!



Well by the end of the walk they were breeding dogs but that was not the intention! These were just two un fixed pets meeting at a bad time in the park.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I had it in my contract with Biscuit that the breeder didn't want any of the litter to be spayed or neutered before 12 months as she strongly felt they should mature first and that permission would have to be sought if owners decided otherwise! 

Is it ok to walk a bitch in season on lead on pavement walks? I would imagine that most other dogs she would pass would be on their lead too? I couldn't imagine not being able to go for any kind of walk as we don't have a particularly big garden.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I did that Jane, but I kept to quieter areas


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Julie it is amazing just how much they can move around! When they tie it is usual for the pair to turn back to back ( like a push-me-pull-you) and remain there for quite sometime. I think this boy was completely tired and bewildered by what was going on but luckily not panicking about the whole thing, girly remained just standing, so as painful and as uncomfortable as it looked with him laying on the floor still tied by his poor winkie, they seemed happy enough.


Thank you for the biology lesson. I have great faith in you teaching your girls the birds and the bees now too


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Thank you for the biology lesson. I have great faith in you teaching your girls the birds and the bees now too



Lol Julie, my youngest did ask me why one of the dogs I look after was trying to 'strangle' one of the others! There is lots of humping going on here today as have 3 excited pups all having a good play, she seemed to take the explanation of a 'nice cuddle' as enough..........for now!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> Puppies are not normally sold here with such a clause in a contract.


Well I'm not sure all have that clause. But do know the ones I have talked to do. I would think that's a breeder to breeder thing.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh dear what a tale!! Quite a morning for those 2 chaps! makes me a bit nervous as well because Alvy is 8 months and isnt neutered yet and cant be for another month on vets advice.


----------

